# First Tank - 20 Gallon Long



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

So after reading Ecology of the Planted Aquarium, months of reading forums posts, learning, planning, and imagining, my tank is finally together. It is currently 2 days in, so I don't have a gauge on how it is panning out yet, but I'm hoping for the best.

- Specs - 
20 Gallon Long
Finnex Fugeray Planted+
Eheim 75 Watt Heater
Aqueon Quiet Flow Internal Filter Mini (Rated for 10 gallons, mainly using for water movement / surface agitation)

1 in. Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil
1 in. Black Gravel cap
Rocks that passed the vinegar test
Driftwood that has been boiled multiple times to remove tannins

- Plants -
With it being winter, and sub freezing temps in my area I didn't trust ordering online at the moment. My LFS live plants did not look to be properly taken care of, so I feared of bringing home hitchhikers / diseases / whatever else. I opted for the tissue cultured plants in tubes from PetSmart / Petco. My plan is once things get going, and settled in I can carefully add plants from my LFS while being more selective and properly cleaning them before introducing. So far I have the following:

Amazon Sword
Rosette Sword
Anubias Nana
Crypts
Fern
A few other I forgot the names of.
I'm hoping to get a few floating plants as well as a few other faster growers. I know I need to get it more heavily planted soon.

Currently running 5 hr on / 4 hr siesta / 5 hour on light cycle.

I plan on stocking it with 1 male Betta and 7 Harlequin Raspboras in about a month.

Any suggestions on specific plants I should look for, or any tips in general?


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

I think that looks like a good start. The amazon sword may get too large for your tank (What a problem, My plants are growing too much! LOL) . But, hey, that is what those cool 'scaping scissors are for : -)


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Lucky,

Nice job! Looks _very_ promising. The plants will tell be your best indicator. You should see some new leaves coming up soon. Keep us posted.

I had not heard about the mini-internal filters. It sounds ideal for this setup. I tried to find the filter in the picture and couldn't, so it must be just the right size. 

You might want to do a water change should the water gets any cloudier. (The "dust" could settle on the plant leaves and stimulate algae and bacterial growth on the leaf surface.)


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

That is alot of light for a 20 gal long. You will have algae problems. You will need to dim that light or convert to a high light tank with co2 and EI ferts.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

dwalstad said:


> Hello Lucky,
> 
> Nice job! Looks _very_ promising. The plants will tell be your best indicator. You should see some new leaves coming up soon. Keep us posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

In that photo I actually had not added the filter yet, so that's why you couldn't see it.  I'll add another now that it's in there. Its only about 6x3 inches, so its pretty unobtrusive. It has an adjustable flow from 10gph to 45gph if I remember correctly. I have it set to where it is just strong enough to agitate the surface at the other end of the tank.

I did about a 30% water change this morning, so hopefully that will help with the cloudiness.


----------



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

jrill said:


> That is alot of light for a 20 gal long. You will have algae problems. You will need to dim that light or convert to a high light tank with co2 and EI ferts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I did a lot of research before I settled on the Fugeray, its not near of a high output as a 24/7 or Ray2. A few people have posted good results using it in a 20 long in a Walstad tank. I do have a glass canopy that helps cut down the light a bit, and I plan on getting some floating plants to further dim it if necessary.

But I definitely will keep a close eye on it!


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I tried the planted + on my 20 long. It will definitely put you on the high light area. I currently run the stingray on it and even that needed some screen to dim it. You have to remember the 20 long is very shallow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

jrill said:


> I tried the planted + on my 20 long. It will definitely put you on the high light area. I currently run the stingray on it and even that needed some screen to dim it. You have to remember the 20 long is very shallow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You are probably right. I read around some more and I may return my Fugeray and go for a Stingray. The posts I read that had success with the Fugeray either had insanely heavy amounts of floating plants, or modified the stand for the Fugeray to get it higher above the tank.

Amazon has the Stingray for half the price I paid for the Fuge, so after my return I'll save some cash as well.

Thanks for the info! It will most surely save me headaches with algae in the future.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Another item that helps keep algae away in my low light 20 is the use of Excel. I dose twice the recommended amount which has helped to greatly limit algae problems. I also add small amounts of co2 from a citric acid and baking soda system to aid in plant growth. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.

I would like to keep it as low tech as possible, and not have to dose anything, but if it comes to it, I will give that a try,

Hopefully all I will need to do is feed the fish, trim the plants, and the occasional water change!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with jrill about the lighting. I use a Stingray on my 20 long, and still need some floating plants to reduce algae growth. The Stingray doesn't get the respect it deserves, LOL.


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

jrill said:


> That is alot of light for a 20 gal long. You will have algae problems. You will need to dim that light or convert to a high light tank with co2 and EI ferts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That was my experience with the same tank and light. Liquid carbon just wasn't enough to prevent a major algae infestation.


----------



## lucky2189 (Jan 11, 2017)

Michael said:


> I agree with jrill about the lighting. I use a Stingray on my 20 long, and still need some floating plants to reduce algae growth. The Stingray doesn't get the respect it deserves, LOL.


Going to my LFS over the weekend to hopefully get some floating plants and I have a Stingray on it's way, will be here Monday!

That should put me in the right direction.


----------

